# May Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members 'I Think I Can Fly' entries.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like (select all the photos you like then click 'Vote Now').

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Special thanks to the following members who submitted photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or an insufficient post count: 3Pebs3, Kalhayd*, * andGoldensOldie 3. We loved seeing all the pictures!


*1: Ivyacres









2: Otis-Agnes









3: Wolfeye









4: fourlakes









5: kansasgoldenmom









6: ceegee









7: Happy









8: Audog









9: Atis









10: aesthetic









11: kelseypr95









12: LynnC









13: Fattner









14: mylissyk









15: soxOZ









16: 1oldparson









17: Karen519









18: Sweet Girl









19: **turtle66









20: **danoon58








*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Another month with great photos and difficult choices!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is great, 18 members have voted already.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted-ALL great entries!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Um, are you allowed to vote for them all?? This is one of the toughest months ever! They're all awesome!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, you can vote for as many as you want!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Yes, you can vote for as many as you want!.


I did. Voted for so many!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Me too! I love these.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

the votes are coming in...it's so hard to choose!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Be sure to vote before 7:26 AM om Sunday 05-28-2017 when the poll will close.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to vote!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Dont forget to vote for these awesome dogs!!!! Time is running out!!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> Dont forget to vote for these awesome dogs!!!! Time is running out!!!!!


The poll closes tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! Awesome photos everyone. I was smiling the whole way down the list, and picked so many!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

40 members have voted, have you? The poll will close at 7:26 this morning.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It came down to the wire this month. Congratulations to _ Sweet Girl!
_


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Sweet Girl, that's a wonderful photo of Shala!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the votes, guys! I thought this was one of the best months ever - everyone deserved to win.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Sweet Girl!


----------

